# KIETH MICHAELS



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'me now fully covered with all mods declared, about 35,000 gbp worth. Cost 1560.00, 750 excess, like for like cover. The man to speak to is Jeremy. A-Plan wouldn't cover me, mods too extensive. Greenlight said value exceeded their limits. So all in all, Kieth Michaels have been the best for me.


----------



## SillyFastGTR32 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been with KEITH MICHEALS for several years now, i insure all my cars thru them, including my GTR32, which with ALL mods declared, (530bhp) and TWO BANS on my licence they came in at £750  theyre the best ive found!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

KEITH MICHEALS 
for me aswell, best ever quote ive had on my skyline's.
very good to deal with.


----------



## silver_dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

how old are you sillyfastgtr?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Keith Michaels for me too:thumbsup:

Added bonus of only £60 for a track day:clap:

Dave


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Contact details???


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

minifreak said:


> Contact details???


Car Insurance :: Keith Michaels Insurance

Dave


----------



## silver_dragon (Sep 11, 2008)

already with keith michaels for my Integra type r, just got quoted £1600 for a GTR R32. Is this a good price?


----------



## SillyFastGTR32 (Feb 26, 2008)

silver_dragon said:


> how old are you sillyfastgtr?



I'm 38, but was 36 when i got that quote..its been uninsured for the last year or so as its been having a rebuild (even faster.. hehehe better change my name to StupidlyFastGTR32) so it better be even cheaper when i go to insure it again as one of the bans should have dropped off by now..

I've always delt with Gary Moulson, nothin else to say but top guy.
cheers
Klaran


----------

